# DELETING RAW AND JPEG FILES SIMULTANEOUSLY



## jwoodman (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still in the early stages with LR, so I'm still shooting JPEG and RAW at the same time in case I don't do as good a job as the Canon processing. When I'm reviewing them after import, there are many obvious duds, and it would be good to delete both the JPEG and RAW files simultaneously without having to mark both separately. I'm sure this must be possible - my efforts with stacking haven't worked.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2010)

Unless you are going to try to process BOTH the raw and jpeg file in Lightroom, you can change your preferences (Edit&gt;Preference&gt;Import Tab) to UNCHECK the option to "Treat Jpeg files next to raw files as seperate photos". This has the effect of importing BOTH the raw and the jpeg, BUT the raw file is what you see and work on, the jpeg simply being recorded as a sidecar file in the metadata. Delete the raw if it's dud and the jpeg goes too.

Caution: it's NOT a retrospective action, changing the setting only works going forward, i.e. on new imports only.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2010)

I routinely shoot RAW+JPEG and import them as separate files. Often the photo is not that important and the JPEG is "Good Enough" and may only require a crop or WB adjustment. Other photos fall into that "Once in A Lifetime" category and then the RAW file is worked to its best. 

I am unable to find any benefit to importing the JPEG as a sidecar file. Once it is a sidecar file you can only work the RAW image not the sidecar JPEG. 

I review my imports by looking a the JPEGs to quickly cull the images that have no potential. I do this by filtering out the filenames that do not contain JPG and generate a reject set. I select (Highlight) only the rejected (X) jpgs then remove the JPG filter and my Selected (rejected) images are displayed along side the RAW + JPEG counterpart. I can then reject those RAW files too. It is not a quick as being able to get both with one shot. but it is effective.  SOme times the JPEG is deemed "Good Enough" and in that case I'll want to delete the RAW file only. 

If having RAW & JPEGS is a visuak clutter for you, you can Auto-Stack by time and these two files will collapse into one image that can be quickly expanded if need be.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd like to see RAW/JPEG handling retrospective - i.e. an option to treat JPEG as sidecar OR separate after importing, upon demand. That preserves all the options. Another nice touch would be the option to delete the other file type in bulk. I shot RAW + JPEG (imported as sidecar) for the first year, now I shoot RAW only. I deleted all the jpegs but the only way to get Lightroom to forget about them is one at a time (ugghhhh) - present status: five-thousand down, ten-thousand to go...

PS - NEF files have a full-size basic-quality JPEG embedded in them - I dunno about Cannon's raw files. Although this jpeg is a little weak as an archive / master, its totally adequate for comparing your Lightroom RAW conversion against the camera's. So, if all you want is to compare the camera's jpegs against Lightroom's conversions you can extract after the fact assuming a utility is available to do that. You can then import that into Lightroom or just load into a separate jpeg viewer.


----------

